# Determining if latex or oil base paint



## gary lee (Feb 17, 2007)

Does anybody have a surefire way of knowing if there is oil base paint or latex on a substrate? Usually I can tell by the way the paint has layed down if it is oil or latex. Another way I have used to determine if it is oil or latex is by rubbing it with denatured alcohol (latex will remove), but do not have total confidence in this test. Thanks for the feedback.

Gary


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I trust goof off more than denatured alcohol. I don't know why, maybe I'm a goof:jester:


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

Latex and Oil taste different to me.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

I always used the alcohol test, but then I met up with some latexes that did not "dissolve" with alcohol.

This, I copied from an Internet source (hey, if it's written, it must be fact :thumbsup: 
"To test you can use methyl hydrate (gas line anti-freeze) or non acetone based nail polish remover.

Apply a small quantity to a pad and rub vigorously on the painted surface. If the surface remains shiny it is oil/alkyd; if the paint is stripped it is latex."


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I do the Goof Off! if I'm unsure

There is an alcohol test I like also
Get drunk enough and you don't care what the substrate is


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

slickshift said:


> There is an alcohol test I like also
> Get drunk enough and you don't care what the substrate is


That is my style also. arty:


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

slickshift said:


> I do the Goof Off! if I'm unsure
> 
> There is an alcohol test I like also
> Get drunk enough and you don't care what the substrate is


Use Isopropyl alcohol on a rag. If it's latex it will soften and come off on the rag- oil will not. I've used this successfully about 98% of the time.

Bay Area Painting Company


----------

